
Half of Americans below or near poverty line - llambda
http://www.salon.com/2013/05/30/half_of_americans_living_below_or_near_poverty_line_partner/
======
josephby
This article appears to conflate individual and household incomes.

"The IRS reports that the highest wage in the bottom half of earners is about
$34,000. To be eligible for food assistance, a family can earn up to 130% of
the federal poverty line, or about $30,000 for a family of four."

The article seems to incorrectly equate household and family incomes. For
example, if that bottom half includes people in dual earner households, then
some of those who have an income of $34,000 are likely in households with
incomes that are well above the poverty line.

